# idea for cheap sound



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Here and there I have fooled around with various R/C vehicles that had included sound. An example was a Hen Long R/C Tiger tank with some pretty good diesel sound. Just wondered if anyone might know if it could be practical to take some sound unit out of one of these type model vehicles and use it in a G locomotive? 


Doug


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Depends on the particular sound board. Around 20 years ago, my dad and I found some cheap plastic trucks that had digital sound recordings in them. The trucks were all of $10 - $15, so we bought a few to experiment. We found that we could loop the sound to run indefinitely, and also found that as you increased the voltage to the motor, the pitch of the motor sound increased as well. (Happy accident). We still have one running in a doodlebug that we set out on occasion. They were monophonic boards, so we had to use a second board for the sound of the horn, but at $10 each, it was definitely a good deal. 

I haven't played with anything like that pretty much since that time, though I do occasionally search the toy stores for suitable fodder. 

Later, 

K


----------

